# Regatear



## PopiGr

Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo a griego la obra de Augusto Monterroso _Diógenes también. _Tengo dificultades en entender una frase. Intenté traducirla pero mi profesora me comentó que no había compredido el sentido de la frase, que es la siguiente: «(_Mi padre_) sentía el orgullo de serlo (_un pícaro_) y gozaba tratando de aumentar su mala fama, que por lo demás nadie le regateaba ya entre el vecindario». No entiendo el sentido de la frase subrayada. Mi intento era algo como que ya él no tenía ya relaciones/negocios con los vecinos (a causa de ser un pícaro) y no me viene a la cabeza otro significado posible. ¿Me lo podía alguien explicar en español o en inglés?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Con esa sola frase, yo entiendo que se refiere a 'su mala fama' y que la idea es que nadie se la intentaba quitar o luchaba por hacerlo, nadie intentaba rebajar el mérito de tener esa mala fama (_mérito_ en el sentido de que era de hecho así: un _orgullo_).

Pero vamos a esperar a que vengan más opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## PopiGr

Gracias Blasita,

No lo había pensado de esa manera. Muchas gracias y ya veremos si habrá más opiniones.


----------



## ptak30

Hay una traducción inglesa en el web- "otherwise the neighbours would   not try to avoid him any more". Así que los vecinos trataron evitar a  él. Presumo que "regatear" esta usado en su  significado en futbol.


----------



## blasita

ptak30 said:


> Hay una traducción inglesa en el web- "otherwise the neighbours would   not try to avoid him any more". Así que los vecinos trataron evitar a  él. Presumo que "regatear" esta usado en su  significado en futbol.



Lo que yo entendí (como dije: _con solo esa frase_) es lo que comenté, y mantengo que la interpretación que yo di es posible. Pero claro, como siempre tener contexto es necesario y 'regatear' puede también tener esa acepción. Gracias por la información; si tenemos la traducción en inglés (¿es fiable?) supongo que entonces podrá ser eso.


----------



## ptak30

Hola Blasita
La traducción inglesa no es mia. Solamente traté dar una otra perspectiva. Que yo sepa el resto de la traducción parece OK.
Es muy posible que tengas la razón.
Un saludo


----------



## blasita

mijoch said:


> dejando aparte eso (su mal genio), los vecinos no le evitaban contundamente
> A lo mejor esto necesita la toque blasita.


Pues no, yo lo interpreto como he dicho. Pero desgraciadamente no he tenido oportunidad de leer el libro y repito que he dado mi opinión con solo esa frase y sin contexto.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Estoy de acuerdo con blasita, y aunque habría que ver el resto de la traducción no me convence "avoid" ni tampoco "otherwise". Para mí, el sentido sería algo como:
....his fame, which anyway no one in the neighbourhood questioned/ challenged (?) any more.

En la frase orginal, "fama" es el objeto directo de "le regateaban".


----------



## mijoch

Hi maid.

You seem sure that the OP has English. Doesn't "por lo demás" mean  "the aspects of his character other than "mal genio""?

I interpret the "ya" as something like "completamente".

But you're the experts.


----------



## k-in-sc

(This is the Spanish-English forum. People who don't speak English can post in Sólo Español.) 
I understand "por lo demás" as meaning something like "besides" or "furthermore." "Anyway" is a good translation here. I think the published translation is off the mark.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu necesaria confirmación sobre el sentido de la frase, Maid. Un saludo.


----------



## maidinbedlam

mijoch said:


> Doesn't "por lo demás" mean  "the aspects of his character other than "mal genio""?
> 
> I interpret the "ya" as something like "completamente".


That could be another interpretation but to me, the one we offered is the most natural and the one that first comes to mind.


----------



## mijoch

kinsc.

It is not clear that the OP has English. "anyway" is fine, but what does it mean?-----"taking into account/tolerating/putting aside" his "mal genio".

Who knows?------perhaps the translation Spanish to English was produced by a qualified translator-

"regatear" also means to "dribble around"-----avoid.  Free Dictionary-------esquivar, swerve, dodge


----------



## PopiGr

No hay mucho contexto que influye la traducción. Acaba de empezar a hablar de su padre, diciendo que era un verdadero pícaro, y sigue con esa frase. No ha dicho nada más sobre él antes. Creo que en el texto queda mejor la propuesta de Blasita. 
En todos casos, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

mijoch said:


> kinsc.
> 
> It is not clear that the OP has English. "anyway" is fine, but what does it mean?-----"taking into account/tolerating" his mal genio.


(My point was that if the OP doesn't know English, she is posting in the wrong place.)
"Mala fama," not "mal genio," and "nobody challenged," not "nobody tolerated." Check Blasita's explanation in #2.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas tardes

Por lo expuesto, hasta ahora, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la interpretación de Blasita.

Saludos


----------



## William Stein

PopiGr said:


> No hay mucho contexto que influye la traducción. Acaba de empezar a hablar de su padre, diciendo que era un verdadero pícaro, y sigue con esa frase. No ha dicho nada más sobre él antes. Creo que en el texto queda mejor la propuesta de Blasita.
> En todos casos, muchas gracias a todos.



I agree with Blasita. "Downplay" would work well for "regatear" here:
_Mi padre) sentía el orgullo de serlo (un pícaro) y gozaba tratando de aumentar su mala fama, que por lo demás nadie le regateaba ya entre el vecindario». 
My father felt proud to be a rascal and enjoyed trying to add to his bad reputation, which nobody in the neighbourhood tried to downplay anyway.

_www.thefreedictionary.com/*downplay*Sharetr.v. down·played, _down·play_·ing, down·plays. To minimize the significance of; play down: _downplayed_ the bad news.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Downplay" would not be a good translation. It means "to minimize the significance of" something when reporting or discussing it, which is not the situation here.


----------



## William Stein

k-in-sc said:


> "Downplay" would not be a good translation. It means "to minimize the significance of" something when reporting or discussing it, which is not the situation here.



But that's what exactly what it means here. I said the neighbours did NOT downplay his bad reputation (look at the definition: To minimize the significance of; play down: _downplayed the bad news.)_


----------



## k-in-sc

William Stein said:


> But that's what exactly what it means here. I said the neighbours did NOT downplay his bad reputation (look at the definition: To minimize the significance of; play down: _downplayed the bad news.)_


When reporting it to whom?


----------



## William Stein

A reputation is reported by definition!


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe so, but "downplay" involves putting a spin on information.


----------



## William Stein

You keep forgetting that I said "do NOT downplay", so that would mean not putting a spin on the information (I don't really see how that's relevant anyway).


----------



## k-in-sc

William Stein said:


> You keep forgetting that I said "do NOT downplay", so that would mean not putting a spin on the information (I don't really see how that's relevant anyway).


"Downplay" means "*relay to someone else* in a way that minimizes its importance." Sorry I'm not getting through.


----------



## William Stein

k-in-sc said:


> "Downplay" means "*relay to someone else* in a way that minimizes its importance." Sorry I'm not getting through.



It's not  a question of "getting through" I'm just pointing out the obvious fact that your criticism doesn't take the context into account at all. A reputation is established by talking and reporting obviously enough (I thought!). A reputation (especially in the neighbourhood, as here) cannot exist without gossip, it is "consubstantial" which such gossip. The neighbours don't minimise his bad reputation -- in reporting it -- it means they already say all kinds of terrible things about him without his trying to add to his bad reputation.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Downplay" (restar importancia, minimizar la importancia) is not a good translation here for "regatear" (contest, dispute, haggle with).


----------



## Helping-hand

"Regatear" significa aquí "negar". Es un uso formal de este verbo.

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/spanish-english/regatear?showCookiePolicy=true


----------



## William Stein

Helping-hand said:


> "Regatear" significa aquí "negar". Es un uso formal de este verbo.
> 
> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/spanish-english/regatear?showCookiePolicy=true



Downplay is a form of "negar  as well, it just means to negate partially instead of completely (and with the negative "did not downplay" it's almost the exact equivalent of "did not deny")


----------



## k-in-sc

Downplay: minimize the importance of


----------



## Moritzchen

The neighbors aren't downplaying anything, In fact they aren't doing anything at all. They just don't care. 
He thinks he's a badass and no one is interested in taking that away from him.
What I'm not sure is if the OP is looking for a translation.


----------



## gesc

*Cuestionar* ya que regatear es una expresion usada bien en el futbol bien en la venta de productos de consumo.


----------



## Gabriel

For what it's worth, I fully agree with Blasita and William.

His father enjoyed trying to increase his bad reputation.
The neighbours would not say "his reputation is not so bad".
So "nobody in the neighbourhood tried to downplay his bad reputation" is, in my opinion, the right meaning.


----------



## Gabriel

Regatear:

- How much is that?
- $40.
- $40? It's not worth more than $10.
- Look, again, it's hand made with a great care. But it's yours for $30.
- I would never pay more than $15 for it.
- It's late and we are closing now. $ 20, take it or leave it.
- Deal

In this case, it's obviously used figuratively:

- Father: I have a bad reputation. A real bad one. The worst reputation ever.
- Neighbours: Nah, not really.
- F: Well, but I have a quite bad reputation.
- N: Would you accept a slightly bad reputation?
- F: No, but for a fairly bad reputation we have a deal.

The neighbours would not get into this sort of discussion. They would not attempt to downplay the bad reputation of his father.
Basically meaning either that they wouldn't care about what his reputation was or that they accepted without arguments that it was bad.


----------



## Moritzchen

Y yo estoy de acuerdo con Blasita y con Maidinbedlam.
And with K in that there's no downplaying of anything. 
No se puede hacer una traducción directa?
Algo así como_ which at any rate no one in the neighborhood was haggling over with him anymore_?


----------



## William Stein

Moritzchen said:


> Y yo estoy de acuerdo con Blasita y con Maidinbedlam.
> And with K in that there's no downplaying of anything.
> No se puede hacer una traducción directa?
> Algo así como_ which at any rate no one in the neighborhood was haggling over with him anymore_?



Do you think you're contradicting me when you say they are not downplaying anything? See my posts above:
Post 17: _which nobody in the neighbourhood tried to downplay anyway.
_Post 19:  I said the neighbours did NOT downplay his bad reputation
Post 23: You keep forgetting that I said "do NOT downplay"
Post 26: The neighbours don't minimise [i.e., do NOT downplay] his bad reputation -- in reporting it -- it means they already say all kinds of terrible things about him without his trying to add to his bad reputation


----------



## macame

PopiGr said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Estoy traduciendo a griego la obra de Augusto Monterroso _Diógenes también. _Tengo dificultades en entender una frase. Intenté traducirla pero mi profesora me comentó que no había compredido el sentido de la frase, que es la siguiente: «(_Mi padre_) sentía el orgullo de serlo (_un pícaro_) y gozaba tratando de aumentar su mala fama, que por lo demás nadie le regateaba ya entre el vecindario». No entiendo el sentido de la frase subrayada. Mi intento era algo como que ya él no tenía ya relaciones/negocios con los vecinos (a causa de ser un pícaro) y no me viene a la cabeza otro significado posible. ¿Me lo podía alguien explicar en español o en inglés?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Coincido con blasita y maid.

Es lo mismo que si dijera: ...que por lo demás nadie le discutía/negaba/ponía en duda...


----------



## PeskyWesky

k-in-sc said:


> When reporting it to whom?



To each other.
I vote for the explanation of Blasita and Maidinbedlam


----------



## k-in-sc

"Haggle" really means "dispute a price."
"Downplay" is also not the right word in this context. Fortunately, more suitable words exist.


----------



## rodelu2

"*No regatear"* (the "no" is important here) means also *"to be generous; add more of it, not less"*.  You can properly instruct someone: "no regatees con el aceite" when  oiling a machine or "no regatees el ajo" when cooking; you want to see a  lot of the stuff. Nothing to do with pricing or with a commercial  transaction. I think the neighbors were generous as well when describing  his bad habits, leaving nothing out or adding unverifiable bits of their  own. The reason why the "no" matters in my opinion is that I've heard this expression used only in the negative, never asking someone to be escaso about something.


----------



## William Stein

That's exactly right. For those of you who keep quoting the first dictionary definition (bargain/haggle), which doesn't make any sense at all here by the way, here's how I arrived at "did not downplay" (you have to be able to follow the ideas instead of getting hung up on the individual words):
 nadie le regateaba ya entre el vecindario = 
which the neighbors did not stint on, which the neighbors were generous with HOWEVER:
It sounds awkward to say "stint on"/be generous with" a bad reputation, SO:
which the neighbors did not downplay = Conveys the same meaning (ironic negative to imply that they really heaped on the criticism).

If you can't follow this line of argument, then you can't accept my translation "not downplay" but that's not my fault, and I don't see any good alternatives. As to those who dogmatically claim that "it's wrong" (a sin against the Gods), why is it?


----------



## k-in-sc

Because "downplay" is what you do when you have information you wish to minimize and you are imparting it to someone else who doesn't have it, or has less of it than you do.


----------



## William Stein

But you are forgetting the NOT again:
1) look at the context 
2) do not forget the NOT
3) read post 27: The neighbours DO NOT minimise his bad reputation -- in reporting it -- it means they already say all kinds of terrible things about him without his trying to add to his bad reputation. 
The use of the negative [do NOT downplay] is as an ironic understatement  (like "made no secret of") to mean that that nobody is interested in protecting his delicate reputation by playing down his faults because everybody already knows about them and they are the talk of the town. In fact, they are doing the opposite, laying it on thick (the criticism).


----------



## k-in-sc

Um, it still doesn't work. Sorry.


----------



## William Stein

You don't have to agree with my translation or like it but I don't think you have the right to say that it's wrong without demonstrating why, which you have not done at all. 
In post 18, you said; "It means "to minimize the significance of" something when reporting or discussing it,* which is not the situation here*", and then you went back on that completely.
In post 22 you say: Maybe so, but "downplay" involves putting a spin on information", but that doesn't contradict what I said at all.
Post 25 is the same old misunderstanding where you  forget the not; "Downplay" means "*relay to someone else in a way that minimizes its importance." **(which is completely compatible with my translation if you take the trouble to read post 43).
**In post 39, you claim: *"Downplay" is also not the right word in this context. Fortunately, more suitable words exist. -- You never mention what any of those "more suitable words" might be, however, and you don't produce anything close to a viable translation of the sentence.
This is getting tedious and I have to work but you'll forgive me if I don't take your criticisms seriously since they have no basis in fact.


----------



## k-in-sc

I already provided some translations and plenty of explanations. If they aren't getting through, I can't help that.
But maybe it means "the neighbors would not race yachts with him anymore."


----------



## William Stein

Funny, I went through all your posts and didn't find a single translation of the sentence or any viable explanations, just a lot of contradictory and baseless criticism. I don't suppose you could be bothered to reproduce your translation?


----------



## k-in-sc

They were in one of the deleted posts.


----------



## William Stein

Sorry, I don't read invisible ink.


----------



## nelliot53

I don't know, maybe I got on this thread too late, but all I can say is that the phrase I would use to translate* regatear* in this instance would be* "dispute" *(...that no one *disputed* him in the neighborhood.).


----------



## William Stein

nelliot53 said:


> I don't know, maybe I got on this thread too late, but all I can say is that the phrase I would use to translate* regatear* in this instance would be* "dispute" *(...that no one *disputed* him in the neighborhood.).



That's an interesting idea but the construction "disputarle una cosa a alguién" can't be translated directly into English ("to dispute him" doesn't work). You have to dispute with somebody over/about something
Also, if you're thinking of this I don't think it's the right idea because nobody's competing for the worst reputation:
*disputar algo a alguien*[‘competir una persona con otra para conseguir algo que quieren las dos o que tiene una de ellas’ / ‘oponerse a otro pretendiendo lo mismo’] http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Disputar algo o disputar por algo.htm

​


----------



## rodelu2

Going back to the original, this is about his *mala fama *which the neighbors can either _downplay_ (make it less than it actually is), _let it be_ (scrupulously objective comments) or _enhance_ (add to his mala fama). I do believe enhancing  is what the original has in mind. How about "..the neighbors laid it on with a trowel...."?


----------



## William Stein

rodelu2 said:


> Going back to the original, this is about his *mala fama *which the neighbors can either _downplay_ (make it less than it actually is), _let it be_ (scrupulously objective comments) or _enhance_ (add to his mala fama). I do believe enhancing  is what the original has in mind. How about "..the neighbors laid it on with a trowel...."?



The problem with "enhance" here is that always means to improve/raise the quality of" but "exacerbate" can be used for negative things so "exacerbate his bad reputation" is a possibility. I agree you can express the same thing positively (laid it (criticism) on thick/with a trowel) or negatively (did not downplay, made no secret of).


----------



## k-in-sc

For the record:


Regatear - Page 2 - WordReference Forums forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2530104&p...Share

16 posts - 4 authors
 Nice tone. Maid's translation was good. Or you could say "... his bad reputation, which at any rate nobody in the neighborhood disputed anymore" or "... which was no longer questioned by anyone in the neighborhood anyway."


----------



## William Stein

k-in-sc said:


> For the record:
> 
> 
> *Regatear - Page 2 - WordReference Forums*
> 
> forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2530104&p...Share
> 
> 16 posts - 4 authors
> Nice tone. Maid's translation was good. Or you could say "... his bad reputation, which at any rate nobody in the neighborhood disputed anymore" or "... which was no longer questioned by anyone in the neighborhood anyway."



Just for the record, I  agree with Rodelu (post 39) that "no regatear" has anything to do bargaining (which you repeatedly asserted) or with disputing or denying his bad reputation. Rather it means"were generous with the criticism, laid it on thick (i.e., expressed negatively "did not stint on, did not downplay, made no secret of )


----------



## PopiGr

I wasn't expecting so much help, indeed. Thank you all! I see I had a totally mistaken impression of the sentence's meaning. In fact it's not necessary an EXACT translation in English, as I have to translate it to Greek. I get the meaning now. 
Such a great forum, people in here have helped me so many times, thanks once again!


----------



## Helping-hand

El significado en español de "regateaba" en esta frase es, sin ningún genero de dudas, el de "negaba". Ya lo apunté en #27 documentándolo con un ejemplo del diccionario Collins: (formal(=negar) 
to deny, refuse to allow ⇒ no le regateo buenas cualidades: I don't deny his good qualities La frase quiere decir que la gente no discutía/cuestionaba/  ponía en duda su mala fama. Otro tema es ver cómo traducimos esto al inglés. Yo propongo _deny _o_ dispute, _pero les dejo a los nativos que elijan el verbo que prefieran. Ahora bien, que en español este verbo está aquí usado con el sentido de _negaba_ es indiscutible.


----------



## Gabriel

Helping-hand said:


> La frase quiere decir que la gente no discutía/cuestionaba/ponía en duda su mala fama.


Estoy de acuerdo. Pero eso no es lo mismo que "negar".


----------



## William Stein

Helping-hand said:


> El significado en español de "regateaba" en esta frase es, sin ningún genero de dudas, el de "negaba". Ya lo apunté en #27 documentándolo con un ejemplo del diccionario Collins: (formal(=negar)
> to deny, refuse to allow ⇒ no le regateo buenas cualidades: I don't deny his good qualities La frase quiere decir que la gente no discutía/cuestionaba/  ponía en duda su mala fama. Otro tema es ver cómo traducimos esto al inglés. Yo propongo _deny _o_ dispute, _pero les dejo a los nativos que elijan el verbo que prefieran. Ahora bien, que en español este verbo está aquí usado con el sentido de _negaba_ es indiscutible.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. "No regatear" significa "ser generosa con"", no tiene nada que ver con negar. Busque "NO regatear" en en el diccionario Collins:

su padre no le regatea dinero  her father does not keep her short of money  
no hemos regateado esfuerzos para terminarlo  we have spared no effort to finish it


----------



## Gabriel

William Stein said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. "No regatear" significa "ser generosa con"", no tiene nada que ver con negar. Busque "NO regatear" en en el diccionario Collins:
> 
> su padre no le regatea dinero  her father does not keep her short of money
> no hemos regateado esfuerzos para terminarlo  we have spared no effort to finish it


Encuentro alguna dificultad, seguramente salvable, con este uso.

En esos ejemplos, el agente no escatima / no deja entregar / es generoso con algo suyo (su dinero, sus esfuerzos).
En el caso de este hilo, los vecinos no le regatean (al padre) la mala fama del padre.
Yo creo que el autor se refiere más a que los vecinos no cuestionaban / ponían en duda / subestimaban / desvaloraban la mala fama del padre.
De todas formas, son conceptos muy parecidos: Eran generosos al ponderar su mala fama = No cuestionaban / subestimaban su mala fama.

En fin, lo que quiere decir es que aunque el padre del trataba de aumentar su mala fama y gozaba al hacerlo, este esfuerzo era innecesario porque de cualquier manera todo el vecindario ya ponderaba su mala fama como..., bueno, eso: muy mala.

Luego podemos darle todas las vueltas que queramos a la traducción. Para mí casi todas las traducciones de "no regtear" propuestas (not downplay, not question, not dispute" son aceptables porque, de una u otra forma, transmiten esta idea. Incluso se podrían armar algunas en afirmativo, como "everybody acknowledged".


----------



## William Stein

Es posible lo que dice. Otra posibilidad (muy similar) es que los vecinos no escatiman el chismorreo acerca del Padre, así que él no necesita aumentar su mala fama porque los vecinos lo están haciendo por él.


----------



## Gabriel

Sí, es muy parecido, pero no es lo que dice:

_(Mi padre) sentía el orgullo de serlo (un pícaro) y gozaba tratando de aumentar su mala fama, que por lo demás nadie le regateaba ya entre el vecindario_

Otra forma de ponerlo es:

"Por lo demás, entre el vecindario, nadie le regateaba ya su mala fama"

Mira la proposición que sigue a la coma. Para mí está clarísimo:
"su mala fama" es el objeto directo, es decir, lo que se regateaba (o, mejor dicho, lo que no se regateaba).

Yo mantengo mi opinión de que es una metáfora basada en el regateo de un precio, es decir, la discusión iniciada por el comprador con la intención de bajar el precio respecto a lo solicitado.
En este caso, nadie tenía la intención de bajar la calificación de "maldad" de la fama respecto a lo que el señor mismo alardeaba.

Pero nuevamente estamos (me incluyo) dando vueltas alrededor de detalles intrascendentes (buscándole el pelo al huevo, la quinta pata al gato, o splitting hairs).
Creo que, con matices casi imperceptibles, ya todos entendimos de qué viene la cosa: El señor alardeaba de su mala fama y todo el mundo reconocía que sí, su fama era muy mala realmente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Yo mantengo mi opinión de que es una metáfora basada en el regateo de un precio, es decir, la discusión iniciada por el comprador con la intención de bajar el precio respecto a lo solicitado.
> En este caso, nadie tenía la intención de bajar la calificación de "maldad" de la fama respecto a lo que el señor mismo alardeaba.


Ésta es la única interpretación correcta.


----------



## k-in-sc

The cavalry arrives


----------



## Helping-hand

William Stein said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. "No regatear" significa "ser generosa con"", no tiene nada que ver con negar. Busque "NO regatear" en en el diccionario Collins:
> 
> su padre no le regatea dinero  her father does not keep her short of money
> no hemos regateado esfuerzos para terminarlo  we have spared no effort to finish it
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Por supuesto que "no regatear" significa "ser generoso con". Llevo años empleando esta construcción y no necesito buscarla en ningún sitio.
> Pero en el hilo se habla de "regatear", no de "no regatear", aunque el sujeto sea "nadie". Precisamente, y utilizando uno de sus ejemplos, si el padre no le regatea dinero a su hijo es porque no se lo niega, es decir, que es generoso con él. Ahora bien, si vamos a confundir ahora conceptos tan básicos como afirmación/negación, yo me rindoooo ...


----------



## William Stein

No me parece válido este argumento, porque el "no" desaperece con el uso de "nadie" sin cambiar el sentido de negación=
su padre no le regatea dinero = nadie le regatea dinero = todos no le regatean dinero (no sé si este último es verderamente correcto)
no hemos regateado esfuerzos para terminarlo = nadie a regateado esfuerzos= todos no han regateado esfuerzos

Yo sigo pensando que los vecinos eran generosos con su mala fama = eran muy chismosos y así aumentáron a su mala fama, pero yo no puedo probarlo definitivamente, de la misma manera que los que piensan que significa "no dudaban" no pueden probarlo. No vale nada repetitr mil veces es la única interpretación posible, ya se acabó la Santa Inquisición y hay varias interpretaciones posibles.


----------



## k-in-sc

This is one of the many times when the non-natives don't really have a leg to stand on ...


----------



## Gabriel

Helping,
Me temo que estoy 200% de acuerdo con William (en lo que respecta a la negación, no con la interpretación fina del uso de "regatear" en este contexto)

"Nadie hace algo" es una oración negativa y el la negación del verbo está incluida en el "nadie":
A no hace algo
B no hace algo
C no hace algo
Nadie hace algo
Algo NO lo hace nadie (nosotros que podemos disfrutar de la doble negación)

El vecino A no le regatea la mala fama al padre.
El vecino B no le regatea la mala fama al padre.
[...]
El vecino Z no le regatea la mala fama al padre. ¡Y ya no quedan más vecinos! Por lo tanto:
Nadie en el vecindario le regatea la mala fama al padre, o si lo prefieres,
Al padre, la mala fama NO se la regatea nadie en el vecindario.

Absolutamente, estamos hablando de NO REGATEAR.

¿Entiendes ahora conceptos tan básicos como afirmación y negación?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso de _nadie hace algo _no es idiomática, lo correcto es _nadie hace nada_.
Por cierto, aquí no hay "inquisición" sólo aplicación de las estructuras de la lengua española (bastante distintas de las inglesas, en especial en cuanto a las construcciones negativas). En la lengua no vale todo (en especial en la lengua escrita o en su reflejo oral, la lengua de los letrados o lengua culta estándar).


----------



## Gabriel

XiaoRoel said:


> Eso de _nadie hace algo _no es idiomática, lo correcto es _nadie hace nada_.


Por supuesto que tienes razón. También sería "A no hace nada" en lugar de "A no hace algo".
Es que mi intención (evidentemente no muy felizmente ejecutada) era usar "A no hace algo" y "Nadie hace algo" no como ejemplos concretos sino como "comodines", es decir un sujeto, verbo y complemento genéricos que luego pudieran ser reemplazados por casos particulares, como:

Juan no mira la tele
Pedro no mira la tele
María no mira la tele
Nadie mira la tele = A la tele no la mira nadie.

La intención era demostrar que "Nadie mira la tele" (o cualquier otra oración similar) es una negación tanto como "Juan no mira la tele" o "A la tele no la mira nadie".


----------



## rodelu2

XiaoRoel said:


> Eso de _nadie hace algo _no es idiomática, lo correcto es _nadie hace nada_.
> Por cierto, aquí no hay "inquisición" sólo aplicación de las estructuras de la lengua española (bastante distintas de las inglesas, en especial en cuanto a las construcciones negativas). En la lengua no vale todo (en especial en la lengua escrita o en su reflejo oral, la lengua de los letrados o lengua culta estándar).


  Lo que no es correcto es aferrarse a algo que es tan solo resultado de una manera de transmitir una explicación y muy oportuna por cierto; poner en evidencia que quien hizo el aporte no es un letrado ni emplea "lengua culta estandar" no agrega al tema inicial y sí agrega aspereza a la discusión. Gabriel demuestra con elegancia la negación implícita en el original.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Letrado o no letrado no tiene ningún sema valorativo, es sólo una constatación de hechos y se refiere a los estudios y hábitos de los hablantes. La lengua culta es una lengua de letrados, es decir, de gente con estudios o lecturas abundantes y está bastante lejos de lo coloquial ya que aplica restricciones de uso.
Personalmente hablando, he de decir que soy un apasionado de lo oral (como no podía ser menos ya que soy lingüista), pero establezco una neta diferencia entre la lengua formalizada de la escritura y la relajada (en cuanto a normas y por tanto proclive al solecismo y al reinado del idiotismo -nada que ver con idiota, a no ser etimológicamente-).


----------



## Gabriel

Bueno che, córtenla. (me salió el lunfardo rioplantense inculto y no letrado).
No se peleen por mí.
De hecho, como dije, yo estoy de acuerdo con que "Nadie hace algo" no está bien y "Nadie hace nada" sí está bien cuando nos referimos a que ninguna persona está haciendo cosas. Yo no escribo ni digo "Nadie hace algo", sea en contextos formales o informales, relajados o no, incultos o tan cultos como me salga.

En este caso, el "Nadie hace algo" era sólo una plantilla carente de sentido propio, donde el "hace" y el "algo" simplemente son indicadores de que esos "casilleros" deben rellenarse respectivamente con el verbo y complemento elegidos para, ahora sí, formar una oración con sentido, como "Nadie come fruta" o "Nadie juega al fútbol" o, lo que venía al caso, "Nadie le regateaba ya su mala fama".


----------



## rodelu2

XiaoRoel said:


> Letrado o no letrado no tiene ningún sema valorativo, es sólo una constatación de hechos y se refiere a los estudios y hábitos de los hablantes. La lengua culta es una lengua de letrados, es decir, de gente con estudios o lecturas abundantes y está bastante lejos de lo coloquial ya que aplica restricciones de uso.
> Personalmente hablando, he de decir que soy un apasionado de lo oral (como no podía ser menos ya que soy lingüista), pero establezco una neta diferencia entre la lengua formalizada de la escritura y la relajada (en cuanto a normas y por tanto proclive al solecismo y al reinado del idiotismo -nada que ver con idiota, a no ser etimológicamente-).



Eso lo explica todo. Gracias, Bwana.


----------



## William Stein

Gabriel said:


> Bueno che, córtenla. (me salió el lunfardo rioplantense inculto y no letrado).
> No se peleen por mí.
> De hecho, como dije, yo estoy de acuerdo con que "Nadie hace algo" no está bien y "Nadie hace nada" sí está bien cuando nos referimos a que ninguna persona está haciendo cosas. Yo no escribo ni digo "Nadie hace algo", sea en contextos formales o informales, relajados o no, incultos o tan cultos como me salga.
> 
> En este caso, el "Nadie hace algo" era sólo una plantilla carente de sentido propio, donde el "hace" y el "algo" simplemente son indicadores de que esos "casilleros" deben rellenarse respectivamente con el verbo y complemento elegidos para, ahora sí, formar una oración con sentido, como "Nadie come fruta" o "Nadie juega al fútbol" o, lo que venía al caso, "Nadie le regateaba ya su mala fama".



Podría ser correcto: "Nadie hace algo tan arriesgado sin motivo" (o hay que decir "..hace nada tan arriesgado..."?)


----------



## nelliot53

Bueno, ¿entonces quedamos en que "A _________ *ya* no se le regatea su mala fama." estaría correcto? - (Implica que anteriormente alguien se la regateaba.)  No one disputes ________'s ill repute any longer.


----------



## mijoch

What a wearisome thread, and the meaning is so clear now I've fallen off "mal genio" into "mala fama".

"anyway, no one was going sailing with him again"


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello everyone,

Thank you all for participating but 4 pages (and counting) on this, really?!!

Thread closed because it is not going anywhere and we're not here to look at forer@s having a field day arguing pointlessly.

DearPrudence,
Moderator


----------

